# Auto Train Consist Report - round trip March/April 2019



## JimPhD (Apr 18, 2019)

Here is a trainset/consist report from a roundtrip
on Amtrak's Auto Train during March-April 2019.

The southbound train is train number 53.
The northbound train is train number 52.

The four-digit car numbers, below, beginning with either
52 or 53 are how they are known for reservations,
ticketing, and boarding. These are assigned based
on which cars are at which positions in the consist.

The five-digit numbers, below, beginning with '3' are the
physical numbers painted on the hardware. Presumably,
these numbers don't change.

Some of the hardware numbers for the southbound train
were missed. And only a few of the "nick names" are
recorded. Alas, no guarantee of perfection is offered here.

The "Deluxe Superliner Sleeper" car 32504 varies from
the other sleepers in the following way. The conventional
superliner sleeper has ten roomettes and five bedrooms
upstairs. The deluxe superliner sleeper has ten bedrooms
(and no roomettes) upstairs. They are identical downstairs.

On the southbound train, we had sleeper lounge 33101,
which is a conventional superliner lounge with the
snack bar on the upper level. On the northbound
train, we had sleeper lounge 33043, which is a
"viewliner" style lounge with the snack bar on
the lower level, and windows in the roof. The
windows in the roof are probably great for scenery
on western routes, but don't offer much advantage
on the Auto Train's flatland and mostly night time
route!

As the writer did not eat any meals in a diner car
aboard either train, there is nothing to report
regarding the dining experience.

The southbound train arrived at Sanford 30 minutes
ahead of schedule, which was wasted time because the
Amtrak personnel at the Sanford station were not
ready to receive the train until the scheduled 9:00
arrival time. So the train just sat and waited.

The northbound train arrived at Lorton one hour
ahead of schedule. To their credit, the Lorton
station personnel got their act together and
were able to receive the train just fifteen minutes
after arrival (forty-five minutes early).


March 28, 2019
Auto Train 53 Southbound
Lorton to Sanford

South end / front of train / power units
Coach Diner
Coach Lounge
Coach 5314
Coach 5313
Coach 5312
Coach 5311
Coach 5310
Sleeper 5346/32107
Sleeper 5344/32080
Sleeper 5342/32102
Sleeper 5340/32503
Diner 38054
Lounge 33101
Sleeper 5341/32504 (Palm Coast: Deluxe Sleeper)
Sleeper 5343/32113 (Vermont)
Sleeper 5345/32104 (Oklahoma)
Crew dorm 39001
Automobile carriers
North end / rear of train


April 10, 2019
Auto Train 52 Northbound
Sanford to Lorton

South end / rear of train
Automobile carriers
Coach Diner/38045
Coach Lounge/33100
Coach 5214/34122
Coach 5213/34127
Coach 5212/34130
Coach 5211/34119
Coach 5210/34121
Sleeper 5246/32107
Sleeper 5244/32080
Sleeper 5242/32092
Sleeper 5240/32500
Diner 38051
Lounge 33043 (Viewliner-style lounge)
Sleeper 5241/32504 (Deluxe Sleeper)
Sleeper 5243/32113
Sleeper 5245/32104
Crew dorm 39000
North end / front of train / power units


----------



## AutoTrDvr (Apr 18, 2019)

Seems like a standard consist for the Auto Train. It was that way when I was taking it.


----------

